Ask HN: How much focus does Google still put in improving search? - krm01
======
kosmischemusik
A lot. I came across an article which points to Sundar Pichai having said over
a thousand engineers work on core search but didn't go into details of what
constitutes 'core search'. [https://www.seroundtable.com/google-thousands-
working-core-s...](https://www.seroundtable.com/google-thousands-working-core-
search-26877.html)

For reference, search Ads pulled in $24.5B (60% of total revenue) as per the
Q1 2020 earnings call.

